

HN opinion: NetKernel - mml
http://www.1060research.com/netkernel/

======
mml
Was recently asked to provide an opinion on it. I don't have one yet, but am
leaning towards "perfect for the architectural astronaut in need of further
layers of abstraction, which is, of course, the obvious solution to every
problem"

Was curious if HNers had any exposure to this architecture?

